# Chocolate Roan Cockapoo



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm looking for some pictures of how a chocolate roan cockapoo coat develops, I understand they are all unique which their colouring and markings. But I'm intrigued to see a few examples, I can't seem to find many comparisons from puppy to adult.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Might be some info on this thread:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4818


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for the link, it's so helpful. Just what I was looking for


----------



## Me2may (Jan 31, 2015)

*Chocolate roan cockapoo*

Their coats do change quite a lot. This is Nelson now at 18 months and what he was like as an 8 week old puppy - his coat has changed quite a bit - we named him Nelson after Admiral Nelson because he had one dark brown patch over his eye. Now he has nearly a completely brown face so I often have to explain the origins of his name! He is full of character, was a truly dreadful puppy for about 10 weeks unless asleep but once he lost his baby teeth he changed. We now have a fabulous dog known by everyone on the dog walking field as he has to say hello to all adults and dogs alike. Although this is only my second post I have to thank you all as your comments to others helped us through those tough initial weeks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I groom one and the chocolate colour has faded a lot, so she is kind of off white and pale cafe au lait without as much definition, still beautiful though, but personally i wouldn't pay a lot more just for the colour as i know a lot of breeders charge more for them.


----------

